# Jstar's Precontest Prep Journal



## jstar (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes, it is a bit early but I officially started my precontest preparations today. I have set a lot of very big and exciting goals for myself in 2005 so I wanted to get started right away. I have set goals in all areas of my life and I look forward to achieving each and every one of them! 

I am still in the process of figuring out which shows I will target next year. Many of the organizations haven't posted their '05 contest schedules yet but when they do I will finalize my plans. 

I am working with an online coach/trainer who is helping me with my diet and training schedule. I plan to just do what she says and "listen to one person." In the past I have listened to too many conflicting opinions and although I am sure everyone had good suggestions, it got way too complicated and I just ended up  frazzled in the end. So, with all do respect, I want to keep my sanity this time around and just keep it simple and follow her instructions.  She has a successful past as a competitor so I know her advice is well thought out and tested. 

Here we GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Nov 18, 2004)

There are several shows in my area (that I know of) in April and May so I will be targeting that time frame for my 1st show of the year. When I know the exact show(s) I am doing I will post the date(s). I will post my stats each week:

Current Stats: 
11/18/04
Weight: 149
Tanita: 33%
Waist (smallest):29"
Waist (navel): 31"
Hips: 39.5"

Current Plan:
Thu - am cardio, back, pm cardio
Fri - 
Sat - am cardio, legs, pm cardio
Sun - am cardio, shoulders, pm cardio
Mon - 
Tues - am cardio, arms, pm cardio
Wed - am cardio, chest, pm cardio

Cardio sessions will be 30-60 min each. I am only doing this for 1-2 weeks to see how my body responds to double cardio and to get a kickstart on fat loss. My advisor wants to test me to see how fast I lose and she will modify my diet and workouts as the shows get closer. She has all my info, as well as my pics, so she has a good idea of what I look like now. 

I told her about my current diet (which is the see-food diet!) and how I haven't had a whole day of clean eating in um, a while, like 3-4 weeks! She gave me a diet plan to follow but it is really just to get back to eating clean meals. I will be posting my meals again. YAY. Right now I don't have a particular calorie target, just the goal of clean eating.


----------



## jstar (Nov 18, 2004)

1 San Tight w/water
60 min elliptical
I felt SO GOOD after this 

M1: 
1/3c oats
1/2sc protein,
1 TBL PB

M2: 
4 oz cooked chicken
1/4c cooked long-grain rice

M3: 
4.5 oz cooked chicken
1/2c cooked lg brown rice
1c broccoli

M4: Protein Shake
1 scoop Ultra Size
1/8c eggbeaters

Training: Back 
BB Bent Rows 4x12
Assisted Chins 4x10
CG Pulldowns 4x12
Seated Cable Row 4x12
Hyperextension 2x12

M5:
3 oz tuna
lettuce
onion
ff raspb. vinegrette


----------



## jstar (Nov 19, 2004)

Yesterday:

Totals:
1005 
75c
127p
23f


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Good luck jstar!


----------



## jstar (Nov 19, 2004)

Friday

TGIF! I am pissed...I was okay all day then my boss had to go and ruin it! 

I was at my desk and she comes over to ask for my timesheet. I hadn't had a chance to print it out yet or sign it so I did that while she stood in my cubicle waiting. I felt rushed because she was standing there waiting. So I print it out, sign it and give it to her and she goes: "Didn't you come in at 9:30 today?"
(I am supposed to start at 9). I said no, but I was about 10 min late (I was). Then she gives me a funny look and goes oh I thought I saw you walking up the hall at 9:30? ....WTF is her problem? Is she trying to call me a liar or something?
I said no, I was here at 9:10. Mind you everyone in the office can hear this whole conversation so I felt so belittled and embarrassed. After an uncomfortable pause I said "Do you want me to print out a new timesheet?" and she was like yes. So I did up a new one w/ the 9:15 start time. She made me feel soooo bad and after the fact I remembered that I only took 1/2h for lunch on Tues and Wed which I did not factor into my hours worked. What a bitch! Too bad today we picked Secret Santas and I got her!!! I told my best friend the story and said I wanted to get her a bad gift. Like maybe a book on how to manage for dummies. I had to get that off my chest... back to the program:

No weights today. I am off to do cardio. I need to go food shopping this weekend and get a lot of stuff. I have nothing, it sucks. Gotta figure out and make some meals so I have them ready to go next week. And I haven't started Xmas shopping which I am dreading b/c I never know what to buy anyone. I am going to buy myself an omron bodyfat analyzer. They are accurate - then I don't have to wait 2 weeks for someone at my gym to do it. Their method sucks anyways.


----------



## jstar (Nov 19, 2004)

Friday - Meals

M1: 1/3c oats, 1/2sc pp, 1 TBL PB
M2: 4.5 oz chx, 1/4c rice, 1c broc
M3: 4 oz chx, 1/4c rice
M4: 2sc pp, 1/8c Better N' Eggs

cardio - 1 hr elliptical
M5 - 1c Better N' Eggs, 1/4c Atkins pancake mix

1140  67c  159p  26f

I felt sick about an hour after M5 last night. I think the Atkins stuff is waaaayy past expiration. I will have to chuck it if that is the case! 

I feel much better today. Off to do my morning cardio in a minute.


----------



## jstar (Nov 20, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good luck jstar!



Thanks Britchick!


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2004)

Glad you are back Good luck sunshine!

What comps are you planning on doing??? Figure or bb??? How did you find the online trainer? Who is she?

Geeze, this is like 20 question


----------



## jstar (Nov 21, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Glad you are back Good luck sunshine!
> 
> What comps are you planning on doing??? Figure or bb??? How did you find the online trainer? Who is she?
> 
> Geeze, this is like 20 question



Hi Jill! I sent you a PM. 

I am definitely doing figure. I don't have enough muscle to be competitive in bodybuilding. My results will dictate which shows I will enter. I really want to compete in my first NPC Figure in May (5/8) and that is my #1 target right now. I am fearing that I will diet down and look like an anorexic beanpole but that might just be my mind getting the best of me. I also really want to compete in the Fitness Atlantic (4/30). I competed in that show last spring and it was a blast. I know if I go I will have a great time, and I also want to redeem myself and place hopefully in the top 10. Ok, maybe top 15.  

I will know for sure when the dates get closer. At least I have an idea of the timeframe in which I need to be ready.


----------



## jstar (Nov 21, 2004)

Saturday - 11/20

1 San Tight
am cardio - 60 min elliptical

M1
1/2c Kashi Heart to Heart
1/2c Fiber One
1/4c oats
8 oz apple (shoulda been a _small_ apple)
1/2 TBL PB
1/2c skim milk
1/2 scoop protein powder

M2
1 scoop protein powder
banana
4 large strawberries
1/4c bran

M3
4 slices ezekiel bread
3 oz tuna
3/4c mushrooms
chopped pickles
chopped celery
1 TBL ff mayo

*Legs & Cardio

M4
1/2c oats
1/2c pumpkin
1/2c ew
1 scoop protein powder

M5
1/2c oats
1/4c pumpkin
1/4c ew
1/4c protein powder

1862
284c
131p
31f

*Training:
Plié DB Squats
15x12
15x20
15x20
15x20

DB Lunges
12x10
12x10
12x10
12x10

Leg Press
12x70
12x90
12x110
12x115

BB SLDL
12x45
12x65
12x65
10x65

DB Standing Calf Raises
20x25's 
20x25's
20x25's
20x25's

60 min walking on treadmill @3.5. Incline 0-9 ...I put on the cardio program and the stupid thing kept increasing the incline every few seconds so I kept putting it back down to zero then it would go up again. So it turned out to be a good workout going up and down. I normally would have gone more intense but I didn't even want to do another hour of cardio since I did an intense hour  in the morning. I tricked myself and let myself do an "easy walk" on the treadmill but it turned out to be fairly intense anyways!


----------



## jstar (Nov 21, 2004)

I slept a lot last night. Woke up at 9:30. I think all the cardio is making me sleepy   . This morning I intended to wake up and do another hour on the elliptical but I just couldn't. I am still going to the gym today though to do shoulder and 1hr cardio. No double session today.

Another thing I forgot to mention about my diet is that it is lower carb except on Wed & Sat...those are my high carb days. I can make substitutions to the diet my trainer gave me as long as it's a protein for a protein, a starcy carb for a starchy carb, etc. and as long as the portions/calories are about the same. I was craving pumpkin last night.  I still am today! OMG Libby's canned pumpkin is so good with oats and cinnamon and splenda. It really does taste like pumpkin pie! I don't feel so bad about not having pumpkin pie on Thanksgiving.


----------



## jstar (Nov 22, 2004)

Sunday, 11/21

M1
1/3c oats
1/2 sc protein 
1 TBL PB

M2
1 ezekiel tortilla
3 oz turkey
1/2c black beans
1/4c lf cottage cheese

M3
3 oz turkey
1 sl sesame ezekiel bread
1 TBL ff mayo
1/2 cucumber

*gym: shoulders & cardio

M4
1 sc protein
3 large strawberries
8 baby carrots

M5
3 ew
3 oz turkey
ketchup

1206
130C
133P
23F

Shoulders

HS MTS Press:
12x60
10x70
10x70
10x70

DB Arnolds:
12x15
10x15
10x15
10x15

Plate Shrugs:
15x50
15x50
15x50
15x50

DB Laterals:
12x8
12x8
10x8
10x8

Plate Front Raises:
12x10
10x10

Rear Delt Fly Machine:
10x40
12x40

60min elliptical

I could barely raise my arms enough to grip the steering wheel on the way home.  I love it!


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

Are you doing 50 reps for shrugs? That seems like a lot. But, nice shoulder workout Oh, your cals seem a bit low to missy!!! You know what happens, as do I. Too low cals = a possible binge. Be careful please

Btw thanks for the pm Im gonna print it off and take a better read when i get home. Im sneakin on!


----------



## jstar (Nov 22, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are you doing 50 reps for shrugs?



no silly jilly! 15 reps at 50 lbs. I used 2 plates that were 25 but next time I am going to do the 35's. I like that exercise, thanks for telling me about it!

Thanks for looking out for me with the low calories. I was concerned too so I emailed my trainer and told her I was averaging about 1200 on my lower carb days and 1800-1900 on my higher carb days and she said that sounds about right. I haven't been starving at all tho..prolly due to all the veggies. 

I am waiting to find out if I am allowed pumpkin...I hope so. I already had some.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

Pumpkin should be allowed, I dont see why not Its fairly low on the gi rating.


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh-I love plate shrugs too!!! Glad you are liking them!


----------



## jstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Pumpkin is allowed :bounce:


----------



## jstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I didn't workout last night but that is okay. I can rearrange my days. I just hate that I missed b/c I was tired from work. 

Today I brought my gym bag and I am going to get in 40-45min of cardio at lunch then lift and do more cardio after work. 

One more day of work then I am off for 4. I can't wait!

Oh, and my Omron bf analyzer is coming tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Girlie!! Everything is looking good in here   

What are your goals?  I mean I know your wanting to do a comp, but what weight are you wanting to compete at?  Is there any reason why your cutting so early if your comp isn't until April? 

Your diet looks interesting, how's your energy levels?


----------



## jstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Andrea 

Thanks for stopping by. I don't have a clue yet what weight I am targeting. I am going to figure that out pretty soon though b/c I ordered a bf tester (Omron) and that thing is pretty accurate with me. I used it before and had my bf% tested with the calipers as well and there was only like a 1% or so difference. Once I know my bf% I can better determine my goal competition weight or weight range.

I have a lot of time, you are right, so I will probably be able to drop all the fat I need to and spend some time building muscle. I have an online trainer so I am just following orders. I am a member of global health and fitness and she is one of the experts on so I emailed her and asked her for help and she said ok. 

My energy levels are okay. On Saturday when I did double cardio I was soooo tired that night. I slept a lot on a couple of days. My body is used to much more carbs. I guess I am adjusting. Like I said before, this plan is only for the first 2 weeks and then I will probably tone down the cardio and lose fat slowly over the next few months. I suck big time at dieting so it is better that I start now that way I don't have to go crazy later when I am close to show time and still struggling to lose fat. egads. 

How are you doing BTW? All ready for Thanksgiving? I am ready for a 4 day vacation I tell ya!


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2004)

Tuesday:

M1
4 oz grilled potatoes
1/2c eggbeaters
1/2 yolk
1 ew

*45 min elliptical 

M2
3 oz tuna
1 TBL ff mayo
celery 
cucumber

M3
1 scoop protein
2 strawberries
1 ff cheese
2 celery stalks

M4
2.5 oz tuna
2.5 oz turkey
1 ff cheese
ff italian dressing
lettuce
celery
tomato
mushroom
cucumber slices

*Gym - Chest & Tri's

M5
6 oz 99% ff ground turkey
mushrooms
zucchini
cheddar sprinkles 

*1020*
*86.5c*
*135.5p*
*12.2f*

*Training:*
Incline DB Bench Press
12x20
9x25
7x25
8x25

BB Bench Press:
Bar + weight=
12x20
12x30
12x30
12x30

DB Flyes
12x20
12x20
12x20
12x20

Tricep Pressdowns
11x70, 8x60
11x70, 8x60
8x70, 8x60
9x70, 9x60

Lying DB Tricep Extensions
12 each arm x 8
12x8
12x8
12x8


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2004)

Wednesday:

High Carb Day

M1
1/4c oats
1/2c Kashi Heart to Heart
1/3c All Bran Buds
1/2c skim milk
1/4 scoop protein
1/2 TBL PB
small apple

M2
1/4c pumpkin
1 scoop protein
banana

M3
5 oz turkey
1c long grain rice

TBC...


----------



## kim (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi JStar    Good luck with your next competition.  You have set some great workout and meals plan.  I may be looking as well for fitness competition in may 2005, I now we have some in Montreal. And if ever I feel I'm ready in February 2005, I'll jump back into a real cut program.

Good luck and you can do it.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> *1020*


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

jstar- just wanting to let you know that you doing a great job with your diet & training!
Good luck girly! 
by the way, I like your workut split


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Sara. I was just about to check out your journal too.  

Jill - I know I know. I need to up the protein to make at least 1200. 
Geez reaching the right calorie levels is so much easier when you have carbs to work with! 

Kim - Go for it! Are you talking about FAME Canada? That is suppose to be a great show. Lots of girls from here go up there and always have a great time. PM me if you want more info. BTW whereabouts are you from?


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

jstar- you have any current pictures? How tall are you?


----------



## jstar (Nov 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> jstar- you have any current pictures? How tall are you?



Sara, I am 5'8" and I have some recent photos of me in my gallery. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1900


----------



## jstar (Nov 25, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh, your cals seem a bit low to missy!!! You know what happens, as do I. Too low cals = a possible binge. Be careful please



You called it Jill, I binged last night. I ate tons of oats then went on to more dangerous foods. Needless to say I feel very guilty and ashamed right now. 

I decided that I am no longer going to continue with this meal plan. Doing cardio twice a day is crazy and eating 1000 calories a day is insane. I don't want to have any so called "expert" telling me when and what to eat. I think I mentally feel like I can't trust myself to do my own diet so I want someone who I think is more qualified to tell me what to eat. Well let me just tell you people that the person most qualified to handle your diet is *YOU*. I am marching to the beat of my own drummer now and doing what works for me.


----------



## jstar (Nov 25, 2004)

11/25

Weight: 147.5
Omron: 20.7%
LBM: 117
Fat: 30.5
NW: 28.5"
RW: 30.75"
Hips: 39.5"

I've confirmed two shows (so far) for next year:

April 23rd - Fitness America - Ms. Bikini Atlantic
May 8th - NPC New England Championships - Figure

Now that I know my bodyfat percentage I can set a target weight and percentage for my shows. I plan to come in leaner at the NPC show than at the FAP show because that is what the judges prefer.  Doing some calculations today I figure I need to drop somewhere in the vicinity of 20lbs of fat. I have 5 months to do it in so it works out to a little bit less than a pound a week I need to lose. I'm targeting one pound a week though just to give myself extra room incase I need it.

I am just putting this here as targets. I will probably have to get down to 8-12% so this is the weight range:

To be X% ___I need to weigh X___need to lose X
12%___133___14.5 lbs
11%___131___16.5 lbs
10%___130___17.5 lbs
9%____129___18.5 lbs
8%____127___20.5 lbs

From now til I reach the above range I will lose one pound per week. I will do 45 minutes of cardio during my lunch break at work Mon-Fri. After work on those days I will do my weight training. I am getting bored with my weight traning routine so I plan to mix it up and take sculpt classes or do circuits or something different once in a while to keep it fun. Saturday will be my rest day and Sundays I will be attending a cardio/fitness drill class with my fitness group. Half of the class we workout and the other half we walk in heels and practice posing. The sessions are starting back up this Sunday and I plan to go. I feel reserved about going though because I know I will the fattest one there. At least it will keep me motivated for the spring shows. 

Here we go!!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 25, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Kim - Go for it! Are you talking about FAME Canada? That is suppose to be a great show. Lots of girls from here go up there and always have a great time. PM me if you want more info. BTW whereabouts are you from?



Thank's JStar for visiting my log section.  Well I just change gym, it makes a week and 1/2 and into my new gym there are people preparing their self for competition bodybuilding  and some PT told me that I can possibly be ready if I want for a fitness competition    Hum.... Pretty Scary and could be Pretty exciting too.  I don't know if I can be ready.  I'm from Montreal. If I do a search on FAME COMPETITION, I guess I could find something, but will ask the PT to give me the date and real location.

I'll follow your log and I'm sure you'll be doing great to that competition.

GO GET IT


----------



## kim (Nov 25, 2004)

You have set some pretty great target    and it is all achievable. 20 pounds in 5 month, no problem with this at all. You make me think so much of me with all your maths and writting down all those figure    Sometimes I think that I'm a sick girl.

Where are the locations of those 2 shows and what is your height Jstar, I'm curious.

Maybe, I'll do one in 2005    my bf is great, but I just want to add some other lbm, without adding too much that bad fat guys   and then if I see in february, I'm not to bad.......... hum..........why not.

Did you make some fitness competition before.


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> You have set some pretty great target    and it is all achievable. 20 pounds in 5 month, no problem with this at all. You make me think so much of me with all your maths and writting down all those figure    Sometimes I think that I'm a sick girl.
> 
> Where are the locations of those 2 shows and what is your height Jstar, I'm curious.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliments Kim  It's great that you have a lot of people in your new gym who are getting ready for competitions, that is the type of motivation I need to work out with. I agree that you could be ready for a show in the spring, definitely! Look at me - I need to drop 20 and your bodyfat is already low. Just be consistent over the next few months and I am sure you could do it. I am from Boston so the shows I am doing are in this area, one is in Connecticut. I think the best thing you could do if you want to compete is talk to people in your gym because the hardest part for you will be the posing and tanning and suits...and all that. And a lot of people at IM can help out with that stuff including me. 

Oh and I am 5'8" and yes I competed twice so far in Figure though not Fitness.


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2004)

Thurs 11/25

*The oats I had today were 5 grain cereal: flax, oats, barley, and something else...same cals and c/p/f as oats and they taste great!

M1
1/2c oats
1 sc protein
1/2c ew

M2
4 oz cooked sweet potato
1 ezekiel tortilla
4 oz turkey
1 ff cheese

M3
2 sc protein

M4
1c oats
1/2c ew

M5
1.25c oats
1/2c ew

1714
217c
157p
28f

45 minutes cardio


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2004)

Friday

So tonight I have my HS reunion. How did I get talked into going to that? My best friend and another girl we went to HS with are coming with me in my car. So I need to clean it out  I have to get my eyebrows done at 1pm so now I am just sitting around waiting since I can't make it to the gym and back before 1pm I will have to go to the gym afterwards. 

I will be working hmmm oh yeah back and biceps today and 45 minutes of cardio. Feeling bloated today yuck and gassy yuck yuck. I hope that feeling goes away soon! Too many oats I guess. 

I think to save time I will straighten my hair now. It is sooo curly right now, weird. 

Since it is the day after Thanksgiving you would think I would be shopping well you are right. Sort of. I past my tolerance level for the malls months ago..it just isn't fun shopping when you want to be 2 or 3 sizes smaller and feel like a fattie. I am trying to do a lot of my Christmas shopping online. I was looking into getting myself an iPod. Yeah, shopping for myself again   Anyways I saw they have a special edition U2 iPod signed by all the members and it comes with other stuff so I figure that would be the perfect gift for my boyfriend who is obsessed with U2. I also want to get myself either a pink mini iPod that holds 1000 songs or the regular one that holds 10,000 songs. I really like the pink and I like that it is tiny and you can wear it on your arm jogging but the reg. one only comes in silver and is 5.6 oz which isnt bad I guess plus it holds 10,000 freaking songs. It is $50 more but is it worth it? I don't know...good thing I didn't buy them last night on the apple store online because today they are on sale..today only.


----------



## Jill (Nov 26, 2004)

Have fun at your HS reunion-I doubt Ill go to mine!!!

Did you have a good thanksgiving??? ANy turkey and stuffing involved? As for the shopping, the us tv stations have been advertising all these big sales. We have no day after thanksgiving sales here at all, just the annoying boxing day ones. I REFUSE to shop on boxing day, WAY TOO MANY PEEPS!! Plus you can get the same deals the week before/after. I HATE CROWDS AND LINE UPS!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## jstar (Nov 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Have fun at your HS reunion-I doubt Ill go to mine!!!
> 
> Did you have a good thanksgiving??? ANy turkey and stuffing involved? As for the shopping, the us tv stations have been advertising all these big sales. We have no day after thanksgiving sales here at all, just the annoying boxing day ones. I REFUSE to shop on boxing day, WAY TOO MANY PEEPS!! Plus you can get the same deals the week before/after. I HATE CROWDS AND LINE UPS!
> 
> Have a great weekend!



No thanksgiving foods for me yesterday. I eat turkey everyday so I didn't feel the need to indulge. Yes- the day after thanksgiving is the WORST and my friends all want me to go shop. NO THANKS!!! When is boxing day? What is that? Sorry for my ignorance. 

I'm not looking forward to the reunion b/c since I am driving I know my best friend will want to stay all night and I won't. I would rather stay home but it's too late now. I paid for a meal too. I think it was some sort of chicken dish, I need to be careful with whatever it is they try to serve me. 

Have a great w/e too!!! I am enjoying my extra day off today


----------



## jstar (Nov 27, 2004)

Back from the reunion!  I am actually glad I went, I had SOOO much fun. It was so crazy seeing people I haven't seen in ten years. I reconnected with a good friend of mine and found out she is living right up the street from where my boyfriend lives. It was crazy though, some people were married with kids some divorced some swingers (I am not kidding either!) OMG. Crazy. And here I am like yep I still live in the same town in the same house nothing has changed hehe. I guess that is good though! I straightened my hair and it made it really long and with my faded out blond highlights I guess it looked good because I got a few compliments  that is always nice. I went with my best friend and another girl we hung around with. There was another girl who looked so totally different we didn't even recognize her...she looks like she had an extreme makeover or was on the swan..wow. Let's see what else? Oh, then there are a couple of guys that were there that go to my gym. One I see all the time and he was kind of all over me that night. Maybe I am dumb but I didn't really thing he was flirting with me because everyone was like that with everyone else..it was like everyone was comfortable around everyone else because we have all known eachother so long. A while back at the gym he said he talks with a person I used to be good friends with (a male) but nothing ever happened between us...just friends. I never wanted anything to happen either, btw. And he wanted my # so he could say hi and just hang out. So I gave this other guy my number and he put it in his cell phone. SHIT SHIT SHIT. How dumb am I? I just went out to coffee with Dave my bf and told him about last night. I told him about giving my # to this guy and he was so upset and pissed. I have a very bad feeling about this now. I was like ok Dave I will change my # and switch gyms then if it bothers you that much. I don't see why he doesn't trust me...this is ridiculous. I have never ever cheated and never ever would. I have never seen him so possessive and jealous in my life. To boot, this guy I gave my number to is not someone I would date at all or the other guy I used to be friends with. I know Dave trusts me but he says he doesn't trust this other guy. I am caught in a real pickle here I tell ya.
...brb...ok just talked to Dave and he seems like he is calming down. He is just scared that he will lose me but I told him that is stupid and this other guy is fat and ugly. alright, he isn't really fat and ugly I just wanted to make Dave feel better. Still he has nothing to worry about. 
...Now my dilemma is avoiding this guy at the gym. Oh great. I could just try to workout mostly in the women's section or try to go in the daytime when he isn't there. This sucks.


----------



## jstar (Nov 27, 2004)

Friday 11/26

M1
1/3c oats
1/2c pumpkin
1/3c ew

M2
1/2c lf cottage cheese
1/4c pumpkin

M3
6.5 oz cooked sweet potato
2 ff cheese
mushrooms
Smart Squeeze

M4
4.75 oz chicken

M5
1 ezekiel tortilla
1 ff cheese

879 
114.2C
86.7P
12.05F

Workout: 
Back & Biceps
45 elliptical

I wasn't really hungry all day, that is unusual for me! I only ate a piece of chicken before the reunion because I thought we were having a big dinner but it turned out to be a buffet. By the time we found the place we were 2 hours late and all they had was pasta and I didn't want to eat it I wasn't too hungry. Didn't have anything to drink, just diet coke. Real party animal aren't I?  Who cares at least I didn't make a fool of myself like some people 
I got home at 2:30 and that is when I ate meal 5. Shitty totals though. Now today I am hungry


----------



## jstar (Nov 29, 2004)

Catching up here....

Sat 11/27

M1
1/3c oats
1 sc protein
1/2c ew

M2
ezekiel tortilla
1 ff cheese
3 ezkl bread
Smart Squeeze

M3
1c flax oats
1/2 scoop protein
1/2c skim

M4
1.3c flax oats
1/2 scoop protein
1 ew
1c All Bran Buds

M5
3 ff cheese
1 TBL PB
5 ezkl bread

2332
387c
160.3p
41.8f 

no workout

Sunday, 11/28

M1
1/3c flax oats
1 scoop protein
1/4c ew

M2
1/2 package chicken

M3
3 low carb pitas
1/2 package chicken

M4
ezkl tortilla
1c All Bran Buds

M5
apple

M6
1/2c Flax oats
1 scoop protein

M7
2 ezkl bread
Atkins Yogurt
1 TBL PB

1782
244c
167p
39f

Workout:
Shoulders & Hammies
45 min elliptical 

They had Perdue Short Cuts at the store for 99 cents a package. Normally they are $6+ but due to Thanksgiving I think they are trying to get rid of all the poultry they can. I am going back to buy more!!!! 

Oh, I have found _the_ best yogurt ever: Atkins Blueberry Yogurt. One yogurt is 6 oz and has 80 cals, 4g carbs, 12g pro, 1.5g fat..only 1g sugar!  It is thick and creamy like real yogurt too. Probably more $$$ than the other brands and that is why it took me so long to try it ...had to wait for it to go on sale


----------



## jstar (Nov 30, 2004)

Mon 11/29

M1
2/3c flax oats
1/4sc protein
1/4c pumpkin
1/4c ew

M2
Atkins Yogurt

M3
1/2 package chx
veggies

M4
2 ezkl bread
4 oz turkey

M5
1/2 package chx

M6
2/3c flax oats
3/4sc protein
1/2c skim milk
1/2c All Bran
1 lc pita

M7
2 ezkl bread
1 ff cheese

1689
226c
175p
26.5f

Did :45 min on elliptical at lunch. M2 was only a yogurt because I eat that at about 11, do cardio from 12:30-1:15 then eat M3 when I get back to my desk around 1:30.  Last night I also went for a 1.5 mile walk with my friend up at the high school track. We got curious and decided to walk into the high school and peek around. Wow so much has changed. For one thing when you walk in there is a security booth with TV monitors in it and it is surrounded by plexiglass. The times we are living in!!!


----------



## jstar (Nov 30, 2004)

Tues 11/30

Tomorrow is December 

M1
2 ezkl bread
1 TBL PB
1 ff cheese

M2
2 ezkl bread
4 oz turkey
1 ff cheese
1 serv baby carrots

M3
protein shake (2 scoops)

M4
5 lc pitas
1 ff cheese
1 TBL PB

M5
2 ezkl bread
1 ff cheese
1 TBL PB

M6
Atkins Yogurt
2 ezkl bread

Left my totals at home - will post later

Training:
45 min cardio at lunch (between M1 & M2)
17 min on treadmill at 6.5 incline, 4.3 mph
28 min on Precor elliptical

Chest & Triceps at the gym (pm) after work

....hmm noticing a trend here?? Too much PB today. Probably not enough protein. Too much time between M1 and M2 since I had M2 after cardio on my lunch break...it was probably like 5 or more hours between those meals  I went to the supermarket tonight and picked up more Atkins Yogurt so I can have one before cardio at work as a snack. Shoot they weren't on sale anymore. 99 cents per yogurt  Oh well, it fits in really well as a before cardio snack. It has only 80 cals and 12g of protein. Not bad huh?

Today was annoying gym people day. Did you guys know that? 
First, at work: I go in to use the elliptical for my workout and they are all taken. Fine. I get on the treadmill and do that until an elliptical is free. In the meantime one of the guys on the elliptical is yelling at the top of his lungs and egging on the other 2 people on the other ellipticals "My heart rate is faster than yours I am beating you I am burning more calories than you...etc" I wanted to smack him. Thank goodness he was only there for the first 15 minutes of my workout.
Then, tonight at the gym: I am working out in the womens area and I really can not believe how STUPID some of these women are! I go into the adjoining locker room to change and when I come out this girl is bent over with her ass sticking into the doorway stretching. Why do that right there when there is plenty of room where the mats are??? I come out and excused myself as I nearly tripped over her dumb ass. Then there was this sweaty biatch who was doing db lateral raises right in front of the weight rack. So many girls do this ALL THE TIME. Are they really this dumb? So I can't get at any of the dbs or risk getting whacked upside the head by this dumb broad.    I waited til she was done then grabbed the 25's and took the flat bench to do bench presses. I did a couple sets and was resting in between sets when she comes up and is like "are you done using the 25's?" I said no. Then she is like oh well can I use one just for a second and before I could answer she grabs one of my dbs and starts doing side bends in the worst ever form I have ever witnessed. I almost wanted to laugh. She had my db for like 2 minutes too. gggggrrrr  

Rant over. Feel better.


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2004)

I was in a TOTALLY pissy mood this am-on the leg press machine at the gym, resting inbetween sets. This women comes up to me and asks, "Are you done?". If i was done would I be sitting here Bitch??? Stupid whore I can relate to dumb asses today


----------



## jstar (Dec 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I was in a TOTALLY pissy mood this am-on the leg press machine at the gym, resting inbetween sets. This women comes up to me and asks, "Are you done?". If i was done would I be sitting here Bitch??? Stupid whore I can relate to dumb asses today



Oh I hate that! They think just because you are resting in between sets that you are done, that is what that woman last night did to me. I mean, in the womens area there is only one set of 25s and if that was me and someone else was using them then I would either wait or go downstairs in the main gym area.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

What a mess day it was for you in the gym with those ladies   
As I see alot of people don't removing their plates from the machine   Hopefully, with my new gym, there are much more real bodybuilder's who are politcally correct and come to rescue you want they saw that your gonna felt with your last rep    I was so suprised how different it is to my new gym, while I was going to fail with my last rep with my db shoulder's press, there was already a guy behin me, just to spot me in case    No need to ask him   he was just behind me and told me, great you did it   

Hope your day's in the gym will be better then it was.

Keep on rocking


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Chick     Just popping in on you!! Your diet is rocking     You are doing awesome, I envy your dedication- especially over Thanksgiving     What's the basis of your diet and the cycling?  What are you aiming for (macros)?


----------



## jstar (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Kim thanks sweetie
No wonder you have men lining up to spot you at the gym, you are stunning  Haha it is funny, I have the most problems with other females in the gym but I just chalk it up to them not knowing any better. Except that woman last night who literally stole my db. She was just a b*tch. 

NC - I meant to tell you - that treat you posted in Jill's journal looks yummy. The one that resembles a Rice Krispie's treat.  I always used to buy puffed wheat and puffed rice but never ate it. Now I will. Thanks 

Not doing any particular plan or aiming for certain macros, etc. I just have to face facts and realize that I am not that anal  The only rules I have are to eat clean as much as possible and record it all. I will take my bf% once a week and adjust when I need to in order to drop a pound per week (of fat).


----------



## jstar (Dec 1, 2004)

Wed, 12/1

M1
1/2c flax oats
1/3c pumpkin
1/3c ew
1/2sc protein

M2
Atkins blueberry yogurt
3 hot mini pretzels
*someone at work offered them to me - yum. Not bad it was only like 20 calories, I saw the bag

**45 elliptical** 
at work. no annoying people today 

M3
1/2 package of short cuts (chicken)
veggies (corn, broc, peppers, about 1/2c)

M4
1/2 package of short cuts (chicken)
small apple

TBC...
Legs tonight


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> . Except that woman last night who literally stole my db. She was just a b*tch.



  Not funny Sweety, but I just try to imagine your face when you realize that she rub your db   Sorry for laughing JStar, but it's too funny and especially because you were probably so concentrated with your workout. She was a kind of Mrs.Bean Lady   

Take Care


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

What are shortcuts?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 1, 2004)

Most likely pre-cooked, packaged chicken.


----------



## jstar (Dec 2, 2004)

You would have laughed if you saw my face Kim.

Shortcuts = Perdue shortcuts. They are so good, there was a sale so I stocked up


----------



## jstar (Dec 2, 2004)

I feel like total crap today. Last night I was raging hungry and ended up binging. I hate myself for doing that. I have been feeling totally discouraged and bad about things in my life lately. I don't know what is wrong with me but as soon as I start trying to do cardio like 5 times a week I end up dragging myself out of bed in the morning like I am hungover or something. I have been coming in later and later to work because of this. I tried to do my cardio at lunch time and weights at night and I have the same result. It feels like I am overtrained or something but I need to workout at this level to lose the fat. It is a catch 22. I am so depressed about my clothes not fitting either. I swear all I ever wear are stretchy pants or sweats at home. Jeans, what are those? I can't fit into any of my jeans and refuse to buy a larger size because I don't want to be this big!     

WTF is wrong with me???!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> I feel like total crap today. Last night I was raging hungry and ended up binging. I hate myself for doing that. I have been feeling totally discouraged and bad about things in my life lately. I don't know what is wrong with me but as soon as I start trying to do cardio like 5 times a week I end up dragging myself out of bed in the morning like I am hungover or something. I have been coming in later and later to work because of this. I tried to do my cardio at lunch time and weights at night and I have the same result. It feels like I am overtrained or something but I need to workout at this level to lose the fat. It is a catch 22. I am so depressed about my clothes not fitting either. I swear all I ever wear are stretchy pants or sweats at home. Jeans, what are those? I can't fit into any of my jeans and refuse to buy a larger size because I don't want to be this big!
> 
> WTF is wrong with me???!!!




With as little as you've been eating you probably needed it.  Don't stress girl- it will be gone in a few days.  I think your probably over-training and under eating.  It's easy to do, but you have to remember the results you get my eating more calories and exercising less are just as good and your not killing yourself getting there.  (Not that your ACTUALLY killing yourself!).  I've seen your pictures, you've got a great body- you should be proud of it and you are NO WHERE'S EVEN CLOSE to being the slightest bit overweight, let alone fat.  Hang in there- if you need someone to talk to just pm me, I go through the same thing girl!


----------



## jstar (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks NC. I will PM you later.

Do you really think I have been eating too little I guess one or 2 days here and there maybe. Maybe you are right. I could eat 500g of carbs in one sitting that is the problem.  I don't know how much is enough but not too much, ya know what I mean?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 2, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Thanks NC. I will PM you later.
> 
> Do you really think I have been eating too little I guess one or 2 days here and there maybe. Maybe you are right. I could eat 500g of carbs in one sitting that is the problem.  I don't know how much is enough but not too much, ya know what I mean?




Hey Hun.  I do think with the amount you exercise your calories have been pretty low.  I know how it is with carbs.  Sometimes they are my enemy     It's all trial and error though.  Maybe figure out how many your going to have throughout the day and stick to it, plan it out so you can have them in 3 out of five of your meals and then you can have more or have a little bit in each meal.


----------



## jstar (Dec 2, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey Hun.  I do think with the amount you exercise your calories have been pretty low.  I know how it is with carbs.  Sometimes they are my enemy     It's all trial and error though.  Maybe figure out how many your going to have throughout the day and stick to it, plan it out so you can have them in 3 out of five of your meals and then you can have more or have a little bit in each meal.



Good idea but I have tried all kinds of carb restrictions and it always comes back to bite me in the butt. Today has been soooo busy at work. I am stressed big time and I am leaving in 1/2 hr...I feel like I might go home and eat. But I can't allow myself to do that. I will maybe do a little cardio in the basement tonight and not go to the gym. I think maybe I will just go to the gym to lift 3 x a week at least until Jan. when I have more time and energy. I will figure this out tonight and post later. 

So far I haven't been too hungry today due to last night but my food intake has been pretty clean. I woke up so late I didn't have time to throw together a lunch so all I brought with me was a protein shake. I had that at 10 ish then went on break at 1 and went to the supermarket. I bought some diet pepsi (I am getting pissed that I can't find lemon diet pepsi anymore) but I bought some today. Also bought some low carb tortillas and pitas and a Health Choice for lunch. It was Chicken Marsala w/ a tiny bit of pasta and zucchini. Not bad, 270 cals, 20g pro, 34g carbs, 6g fat. Then I had a few lc tortillas. Not much food but I am not hungry just bloated and yucky.


----------



## jstar (Dec 2, 2004)

Whew - just did 40 min on my elliptical in the basement. I was reading/looking at the pics of my old Oxygen and M&F Hers for inspiration - that did the trick. I feel a lot better. I just have to plow through this month and take it one day at a time while I do. I am going to get up early tomorrow and take a new bodyfat test and see what it says. I didn't go to my fitness group last week but I told them this Sunday it is ON! Ah, something to look forward to!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow, I was just curious, so I looked up that shortcuts chicken....that's sure a lot of sodium for a measly 1/2 cup.....


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

Hang on JStar with your cuts.  While I have lost 40 pounds since January 2004, I know that all my worst set backs where related when I was not eating enough and was too strict with my carbs, I have had to readjust to find the right combo Carbs/protein for keeping my energy while working hard and loosing BF%.  I know sometimes those set backs are tough sometimes to deal with but your gonna do it


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 3, 2004)

Morning   

I hope your night went good!


----------



## jstar (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi ladies! 

Kim- you are so right about keeping calories and carbs at a normal level. I think I get in trouble when I try to cut them too low. 

NC- Yes, I had a much better night. Did some cardio...I feel better.

Took new measurements today - 
Weight: 149 <--this is freaking me out
Omron: 20.9%
LBM: 117.9
Fat: 31.1
Waist and hips still the same #s.


----------



## jstar (Dec 3, 2004)

Fri, 12/3

I brought my gym bag to work so I could do some cardio on my lunch break. I also brought to eat: Atkins yogurt, broccoli, 1 package of Shortcuts and some carrot sticks. For breakfast I had oats, ews and protein powder mixed up like a batter. I'm going to hit legs tonight at the gym. They have been neglected 

Oh- and I am bummed out about a job I was trying to get at Triple A. They posted it online saying the hours were 4-10 but I talked to the lady today and it is actually 830-5. The job is far away so I thought working the later shift would be a better commute. No way would I deal with rush hour traffic to a place already far away plus the pay was really bad.

M1
1/2c flax oats
1 sc protein
1/2c ew

M2
Atkins Yogurt

40 min cardio - elliptical at work

M3
1/2 package chx
carrots
broccoli

M4
1/2 pack chicken

M5
1 TBL PB
2 lc pitas
1 ff cheese
6.5 oz sweet potato

M6
1/2c flax oats

M7
Atkins Raspberry Yogurt <---they are on sale again 
apple

M8
4 lc tortillas

1776
220.4C
185.7P
31.3F


----------



## jstar (Dec 4, 2004)

Measured again today to see if the bloat went away and it did 

Weight: 146.5
Omron: 21.1%
LBM: 115.6
Fat: 30.9
Waist - narrowest: 28.5" (same)
Waist - at navel: 30.5" (down .25")
Hips: 39.25" (down .25")

I really want to try to take measurements like this every morning, it is so motivating even if there is no change. I feel like when I wait a week between measuring my mind plays tricks on me and tells me one thing while the stats tell me quite another. I was 149 yesterday and if I didn't measure today I would just assume that was my true weight, not my bloated weight. I am going to try to take measurements every morning but I usually am running late to work so I emphasize the word "try." After the holidays it will be everyday.


----------



## jstar (Dec 4, 2004)

Sat, 12/4

My iPods came yesterday from FedEx but because I wasn't there to sign for them they didn't leave them. I thought I wsa going to have to wait for Monday but they left a note saying I could pick them up at the post office.  I am sooo excited. I am going to go do that in a minute. Today I will definitely be doing some cardio after my leg w/o. Although I don't know how I am going to get through a leg w/o...they are so sore, esp. my hammies. I haven't lifted for legs in 2 weeks so I don't see how they are sore. Might be from the treadmill the other day - my bod is not used to it. The front part of my ankles have been stiff and sore ever since I did the treadmill. Now you all see why I love the elliptical so much  ....I also need to pick up some Xmas gifts. I have not started shopping yet and I am dreading it (except the iPod for my boyfriend but that was online). I will probably go to Home Goods and get my mom a gift card there, she looooves that store. Then I will probably go to Macy's because I have a 20% coupon (that I got from my gym!) and get her some clothes. Oooh and to the bank..whew it is going to be a busy day!

Happy weekend everybody!!!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 5, 2004)

Sat, 12/4

M1
1/2c oats
1/2c ew
1 sc protein
1 lc pita

M2
1 oz chicken - it was nasty could only eat 1oz
1 ff cheese
4 lc tortillas
shitty meal 

M3
Atkins Yogurt

M4
1/4c flax oats

M5 
1 package chx
1 ff cheese
1c broccoli

M6
2 Atkins Yogurts

M7
2 lc pitas
2 lc tortillas

1680
173C
216P
34F

Workout:
Legs, calves
45 elliptical


----------



## jstar (Dec 5, 2004)

Sun, 12/5

I am going to the fitness/figure competitor group today  It feels scary I don't know why. Maybe because I haven't been since May. I have no idea what type of workout I am in for, hopefully the choreography is easy to follow, as I am so uncoordinated I avoid all aerobics classes just for this reason. Then walking in heels after the workout. I feel fat, I am definitely dressing baggy. 

M1
1/2c flax oats
1/3c ew
1 sc protein

M2
Yogurt

M3
7 oz sweet potato
4.5 oz turkey
1 lc pita

M4
Atkins Yogurt
1/2c flax oats
2 lc pitas

TBC...

Workout:
Camp was sooooo fun. Intense? Yes   We did some drills, we'll _they_ did the drills I just attempted to do them . Using a step we did the following combo twice: step-ups, side to side pushups, squats, lunges, clapping pushups, L-press holds, straddle holds and exploding v-sit ups. Then we tried to do a bunch of moves I don't know the names of but something like: shoulder planches, crocodiles, a move where you go like you are going to do a handstand but instead your legs go out to the sides, some splits, leaps, twirls, high kicks, handstand pushups... yep I am wiped! I never felt so out of shape but my goal is to go each Sunday and get better and better at these moves. I will try to practice some at the gym during the week too. Everyone was trying to get me to do fitness but I am not even going to think of that possibility until I can execute these moves at least partially. Truthfully, I don't think I have the time or extra $ to compete in fitness, but maybe I could make that a long term goal who knows? We had 2 new ladies today (35 and 41) who are brand new to competing and want to do fitness. There were also 2 girls from last year who are going to do fitness (they only did figure last year). So we are all pretty new to the fitness moves anyways. 

We also walked in our heels. I haven't put mine on since May. Apparently my toes look pretty yucky and smushed down in my heels so I tried on another girls shoes who had platforms and they looked much better from the judges perspective so I will have to get some new shoes. That is an unforseen expense but I hated my shoes anyways, they were so uncomfortable but I was used to them being that way. I am also thinking of getting a new suit. I am thinking purple for next year. 

I am glad I went today because even though doing all these moves in front of a group of girls who are seemingly perfect, I am doing it for myself and to improve my own abilities. It is so motivating too. Totally kicked my


----------



## jstar (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't update yesterday but diet was pretty good the rest of the day despite my feeling emotional. Had a few carbs to cheer me up- some lc tortillas and 2 PB/choc rice cakes.

Totals from Sunday:
1747
249.3C
168.5P
29.75F


----------



## jstar (Dec 6, 2004)

Mon, 12/6

Sore today  

M1
1/2c flax oats
1 sc protein
1/2c ew

M2
Atkins Yog. 
1/2c flax oats

M3
1/2 pack chix
1+ cups broccoli

M4
1/2 pack chx

rest of night: 
12 PB rice cakes, 3 lc tortillas

1985
258C
151P
35F

Workout:
40 min elliptical at work

Installed Windows XP on my PC (upgrading from 98) and lost my internet. I downloaded the Verizon disk but could not connect. It kept saying my phone line wasn't connected to the modem but it was  

Threw computer out the window.


----------



## jstar (Dec 8, 2004)

Tues, 12/7

M1
1/2c flax oats
1/2c ew
1 sc protein

M2
atkins yogurt
small apple

M3
1/2 package chx
2c broccoli

M4
1/2 package chix

M5
3 lc tortillas
1 ff cheese

M6
1c all bran buds
5 breadsticks

M7
3 lc tortillas

1690
244C
173P
29F

Workout: 
40 min elliptical on my lunch break


----------



## jstar (Dec 8, 2004)

Pants feel okay today. They were getting tight around the waist but now they fit comfortably


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> rest of night:
> 12 PB rice cakes, 3 lc tortillas
> 
> .


Are those the big rice cakes?? Or the minis???

Congrats on the results darlin! Loos pants are gooooooood!


----------



## Paynne (Dec 8, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Installed Windows XP on my PC (upgrading from 98) and lost my internet. I downloaded the Verizon disk but could not connect. It kept saying my phone line wasn't connected to the modem but it was
> 
> Threw computer out the window.



Hey Jstar, just happened to check your journal and saw this.  Comcast just started this new thing where they have to have a technician run some software on your computer before you can use your account.  I wonder if the upgrade messed something up and you need to have someone come and run the softare.  Just a thought 

Looking good 

edit: oops you said verizon not comcast.  Sorry it's late in the day  Maybe the same thing though


----------



## jstar (Dec 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are those the big rice cakes?? Or the minis???
> 
> Congrats on the results darlin! Loos pants are gooooooood!



Yep the big ones..ooops. But they are all gone now.  

I'm definitely losing more now that I have upped the cardio! Thanks babe!


Hey Paynne
Comcast, Verizon, who can keep all these big wireless/DSL companies straight? The thing I notice about Verizon (and probably all the others too) is that when you have a problem they do not put an 800 number or any number on their manuals for you to call. All I could find was their website. Well, great, but I can't get online,   

Luckily I went online at work today and printed out a couple of steps related to upgrading to XP under the troubleshooting page. Hopefully when I get homw it will work!


----------



## jstar (Dec 8, 2004)

Wed, 12/8

M1
1/2c flax oats
1/2c ew
1 sc protein

M2
Atkins blueberry yogurt

M3
1/2 package chx
1c diced peppers

M4
Atkins blueberry yogurt

M5
*starving*
3 lc tortillas
1 TBL PB
2 ff cheese

M6
postwo:
1/2c oats
1 sc protein
1/8c ew

M7
2 lc pitas
2 serv garlic breadsticks

1860
231.5C
194.5P
42.5F

Workout:
45 min elliptical at lunch
PM: Upper body


----------



## jstar (Dec 9, 2004)

Wearing pants today I haven't worn in a while. Last time I tried them on I couldn't button more than 1 or 2 buttons. Now I buttoned up all but one and they are a tad snug in the hips still but another couple lbs of fat loss and they will fit perfectly.


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Wearing pants today I haven't worn in a while. Last time I tried them on I couldn't button more than 1 or 2 buttons. Now I buttoned up all but one and they are a tad snug in the hips still but another couple lbs of fat loss and they will fit perfectly.


 Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!  

Its a great feeeling eh? I am continually buying new pants for work. I bought 2 new pairs about a month ago, and they already too loose!


----------



## jstar (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks awesome Jill! 

I am just trying to get into pants that used to fit. I am not buying anymore clothes until I get down to where I want to be. That should be in the spring around the time of my first contest of the year and my b-day... perfect excuses to go shop for new spring clothes!


----------



## jstar (Dec 10, 2004)

Thurs, 12/9

M1
1/2c oats
1/2c ew
1 sc protein

M2
Atkins/Carb Countdown Yogurt

M3
3 lc tortillas
1/2 package chicken

M4
2 lc tortillas

M5
2 lc tortillas
Atkins/Carb Countdown Yogurt
1/2 package chicken

M6
1/4c oats
1 sc protein

1485
148.5C
187.5P
33F

Day off from training


----------



## jstar (Dec 10, 2004)

Fri, 12/10



Measurements Today:
Weight: 145.5
Omron: 20.6%
LBM: 115.53
Fat: 29.97
Waist - narrowest: 28"
Waist - navel: 30-30.25" (lil' bloat hard to tell)
Hips: 39.25"

I can't really compare to last weeks since some of the loss was water weight but it looks like a 1lb fat loss for the week.

Here are some of the previous stats:
12/3........12/4.......12/5........12/10
149........146.5.......146.5......145.5
20.9%.....21.1%......21.6%....20.6%
117.9......115.6.......114.9.....115.5
31.1........30.9........31.6.......29.97

Averages for the week:
1747
215C (49%)*
182.3P (42%)
33.5F (17%)

*Carbs include fiber and veggies so the %'s don't equal 100)


----------



## kim (Dec 10, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Fri, 12/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job girl    and what a nice feeling getting into lower size pants.


----------



## jstar (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Kim  I still have between 15-20 lbs of fat to lose but I will get there!


----------



## jstar (Dec 10, 2004)

Update:

I spoke to my manager yesterday and agreed to stay on this assignment until the end of Jan., possibly longer. She said I could take as much time off as I need if I have interviews, etc. so the schedule is flexible and I wouldn't be tied down. I am also trying to help my old manager get a job here. It would be so cool if they hired him & then he could hire me  My current manager is really nice and said I could give her my resume too and she would see what she could do about getting me a perm. position. She knows the assignment I am in is not what I exactly want to do and I told her I really want to work in the area that I used to work in before I got laid off. I figured if I stick around another month or so maybe I would have a better shot at becoming perm. than if I screw out of here at the end of my assignment in a couple weeks.

The good thing about this job, as I have said, is that the fitness center is here for me to use during my lunch break. I can get my cardio done and do weights at night. Since I have been doing this my energy levels are much better than when I try to do cardio and weights both at night. 

I am still going to take the ACE review exam course in January and probably take the exam in May instead of Feb. I haven't been studying at all (no time) but I will have time after this assignment is over. I think I will have a better idea on how to break apart the studying once I take the review course too.

Last night I sat down and figured out a new split. This week I only lifted twice so I need to plan a schedule out (at least tentatively):

Sun - yoga/pilates in am, abs/calves, fitness drills
Mon - 40-45 cardio; pm=shoulders
Tues - 40-45 cardio; pm=back
Wed - 40-45 cardio; pm=legs
Thu- 40-45 cardio; pm=chest
Fri - 40-45 cardio; pm=bi/tri, drills
Sat - OFF (opt: drills, make-up day)


----------



## jstar (Dec 12, 2004)

*Back Online...*

Today I am back online after spending most of the day yesterday fixing my PC. I upgraded to Windows XP and didn't install the Norton Antivirus disk, that was the problem. I had the sasserworm (and the Trojan horse and seeker-something)..but now my PC is back to its healthy self I am downloading my CDS this morning into iTunes and then transferring them to my iPod later so that I can have some good music to listen to this week during cardio. I am so excited!

I need to update you guys on the past few days:

Friday - 
Did 45 min cardio on the elliptical at lunch, great w/o
After work I did arms at my gym
Diet was good but I was hungry - it was about 2000 cals, My goal is about 1700 but as long as it averages out to 1700 I should keep losing.

Saturday - 
Day off. Arms sore. Computer driving me nuts. Wasted time trying to Christmas shop but only got one thing. At least I didn't blow any money on myself today though. Diet good - 1700 cals about. Lots of oats today, and All Bran.  

Sunday - 
Today the fitness drill workout class is cancelled but will be back next week. There is a yoga/pilates class at my gym at 10:30 I am going to. I might do some cardio after (probably a short session though) and some abs/calves. My aunt is having a Christmas party at her house this afternoon which I thought was next Sunday so I am kind of messed up now. I am kind of glad it is today though because I didn't want to have to miss 2 Sunday fitness drill classes.

The week ahead:

Mon -
45 min cardio on my lunch break 
PM: shoulders

Tues - 
40 min cardio on my lunch break
PM: Back

Wed - 
40 min cardio on my lunch break
PM: Legs

Thurs - 
Day off work
Finish Xmas shopping 
Bake cupcakes for work
Buy Xmas cards
Workout: Chest and 45 cardio

Fri - 
Bring gift to work and cupcakes
40 min cardio at lunch
PM: arms

Oh incase anyone was wondering I do 45 min when my boss is out and 40 when she is there - incase I am late getting back to my desk.

Friday at work the company is having a "Christmas Feast" for the employees: turkey, gravy, etc (similar to Thanksgiving I guess). That is supposed to be at lunch time so my mgr. decided to have use bake breakfast treats or afternoon treats...so we can eat like shit all day long!  I hate peer pressure  and feeling like an outcast but why do I have to eat all this shit, I work hard as hell and only drop one pound a week. Why put it all back on in one day?


----------

